# looking for shows 2010



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

I want to attend a bully show in 2010 but none of the websites i have come across have the schedule listed. Im in oklahoma anyone Know of any coming up worth while in my area ?:woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

www.bullyshows.com

You want to go to history in the making, head to the RE 20th Anniversary show in FL Feb 27th.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Tulsa Dog Training Club and Companion Dog Club (both in Tulsa) are hosting some stuff coming up, like obedience/rally/agility. You can find info by googling those clubs' websites, or through the UKC website, www.ukcdogs.com. The Green Country APBT Club has a show later on in the year, like summer-ish.


----------

